# brand new printer - its Driving me crazy



## mypenry (Jul 27, 2006)

HI to every one, this is my first post, ( yes I am a computer newbie ) 

so here goes .... and sorry if this is the wrong place for my first post..? 


I am trying to install my brand new printer .. ( canon PIXMA iP 4200 ) and each time half way throuhg the installation process a window pops up saying this...

The File usbprint.sys on Windows XP professional Service Pack 2 is needed...

This new computer came with every thing loaded ( inc service pack 2 ) so I dont have a service pack disk 2..? 

ive Googled every thing and can only find web sites which want me to pay for downloading this file..?
ive checked the computer and it does seem that this file is missing ... re this comment from a web site.....


Description: File usbprint.sys is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers. The file size on Windows XP is 25856 bytes.
The driver can be started or stopped from Services in the Control Panel or by other programs. The program has no visible window. It is a trustworthy file from Microsoft. The service has no detailed description. The program is not active. usbprint.sys seems to be a compressed file. Therefore the technical security rating is 0% dangerous.


ive checked in the services control panel but cannot see it..? along with the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers .. and still cannot see usbprint.sys ..?

well I tried to download the Windows XP professional sarvice pack 2, but MS scanned my machine and said I did not want to download this service pack as It was already installed on my new machine !!, I then went to Windows update, but no luck only a download for net. some thing..?
I then managed to find the File usbprint.sys on a download site , and I downloaded and installed it, So again I tried to download the driver for the printer from a canon USA web site, it downloaded OK but half way through it installing the driver the same window came onto the screen...
The File usbprint.sys on Windows XP professional Service Pack 2 is needed.... I then tried using the setup CD that came with the new printer ( the CD is in Thai ) this is why I first tried a download from an English Canon web site ( I cannot read Thai ) again half way through the set up the same message came on screen..? .... The File usbprint.sys on Windows XP professional Service Pack 2 is needed.
I then went to Control Panel > printers & fax and there was my new printer shown, I clicked prorerties for the printer and it showed that the printer was connected to USB Local port and showed Canon iP 4200 printer 
next I went to device Manager and under Universal Serial Bus Controllers , showing a USB sign was my new printer , but next to the USB sign is a Yellow ( ! ) mark..? and its said .... Device Type - Universal serial Bus Controller
Manfactor - Unknown
Location - 0 ( iP4200 )
This device is not configured correctly
( Code 1 ) 
to reinstall the driver for this Device click reinstall Driver.

Which is what I did, next the hardware update wizard box came onto the screen, and asked if Windows can connect Windows update 
to search for software. , I clicked yes, this time, Next it asked if you have had an installation CD or floppy disk if so insert now , which I did 
inserting the Thai Installation CD that came with the printer. 
I clicked install software automatically ...and then a sign at the top of the wizard said..Please wait while the Wizard searches...
well I waited and again the sign came on the screen ...The File usbprint.sys on Windows XP professional Service Pack 2 is needed.
there was a browse box and it said locate files from ...C:/ i386 when I clicked OK nothing happned. 

So i am am still back at start....The File usbprint.sys on Windows XP professional Service Pack 2 is needed.
may be ive missed some thing along the way..? being a NEWBIE in the computer world..?
I also tried a second USB cable just in case , but still the same problem.
any Ideas what's going on would be very helpfull... its driving ( no pun !! ) me mad here's my new printer sitting there just smiling at me
thinking its got the better of this newbie !! and to take the printer back to the shop , as I live in a small jungle village 
would be a slight problem .!!


update .........................just run the Wizard again and now its come up with this ......Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)

To fix this problem, reconnect this hardware device to the computer.

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.
But I KNOW the printer is still connected to the computer via a USB cable ...? now what 

Thanks .... Mypenry


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello mypenry, and Welcome to TSF.

I have the same printer as you do, and had the same problem when I originally tried to install it.

The solution that I came up with was....

Uninstall the printer from the computer through Device Manager....disconnect the printer from the computer.....reboot...reinstall the drivers from the Canon CD, and then turn off the computer. 
Restart the computer; but before you actually power up, connect the printer [try using a different USB port as well] and let Windows® find it and install it.
When I did it this way, Windows® found the printer and installed it properly, as the drivers were already loaded, but without the printer being physically connected, until I connected it by this method.:sayyes: :grin: 

Give it a try this way and post back with the result.

*EDIT: P.S:*
Have you double checked, with the Windows Update site, that you have all the latest updates?


----------



## stephenpage (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi also newbe.
Have new canon pixmaip 4200 instalation disc gets to conect the printer and turn on but printer is not found.
Have tryed diferent usb ports and reinstalling a few times but same result?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.msfn.org/comments.php?shownews=9227


----------

